# Advice Needed - Regulated/Unregulated Squonk Mod



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Hi Guys

I'm seriously considering entering the world of squonking, and would really appreciate it if you could advise me on the best regulated squonk device currently available..

I'm currently doing tons of research on all the different devices out there, but what better place to get valuable information from members of ECIGSSA forum.

(If there is a thread created for this, please advise and I will delete this one)

Thanks in advance!
Nadim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/17)

At the moment theres the VTinbox, but some have had wobbly door issues, its an 18650 75w device and I dont feel like risking R1700 for a look see.

Frankly, Im holding out for the iJoy Capo 100w 21700/20700 that should retail for around R1000.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (29/9/17)

Hi

I am waiting for the Ijoy Capo 100 Squonk Mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/9/17)

Who will be bringing this in? ^


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm seriously considering entering the world of squonking, and would really appreciate it if you could advise me on the best regulated squonk device currently available..
> 
> ...



Good question @Nadim_Paruk 

I see there are several regulated squonkers coming out. Saw one from Sigelei on another thread. Also looks nice.

I do know that @Andre has had good service from his VT Inbox

I too am interested in getting a regulated squonker, so will watch out what develops here on this thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (29/9/17)

I'm also looking at getting my first squoker, so I also waiting the Ijoy Capo or the Sigelei Fuchai squonker.
Paco is 100W and Fuchai is 150W.


----------



## Quakes (29/9/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Thanks for the quick response everyone..

@blujeenz I've also been reading through tons of information regarding the HCigar VT Inbox, and seen quite a few vapers with wobbly door issues on their devices, and the fact that the squonk bottles arent user friendly.

@Silver if you spot something that catches your eye, please do share

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Quakes said:


> I'm also looking at getting my first squoker, so I also waiting the Ijoy Capo or the Sigelei Fuchai squonker.
> Paco is 100W and Fuchai is 150W.


Joining the squonk train to try all the great new juice you just won??

Congrats again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Quakes (29/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Joining the squonk train to try all the great new juice you just won??
> 
> Congrats again!


lol, Thanks man, but I'm sure the juice will be finished by the time the Paco and Fuchai is released. Will just have to buy another set when I get my first squonker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Besides Sir Vape, are there any other vendors stocking Regulated Squonk mods?


----------



## TheV (29/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Besides Sir Vape, are there any other vendors stocking Regulated Squonk mods?


I know Throat Punch stocks the Therion BF DNA75C and Vape Club stocks the HCigar Inbox

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

TheV said:


> I know Throat Punch stocks the Therion BF DNA75C and Vape Club stocks the HCigar Inbox


Thanks @TheV 

Any specific squonk mod you’d recommend???


----------



## TheV (29/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Thanks @TheV
> 
> Any specific squonk mod you’d recommend???


I got my first one this week, the Therion BF DNA75C and it is fantastic. A really solid device!
I know @Amir has had the VTInbox and now has the Therion BF DNA75C, maybe he can give a better recommendation as I have very limited exposure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters (29/9/17)

I bought a Therion 75 bf mod, single 18650. Liked it so much I bought another. Now waiting for the 75C to land. It's a solid device, gives me no hassles. I have not tried any other regulated squonker. Ideal for a single coil, low watt usage

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (29/9/17)

TheV said:


> I got my first one this week, the Therion BF DNA75C and it is fantastic. A really solid device!
> I know @Amir has had the VTInbox and now has the Therion BF DNA75C, maybe he can give a better recommendation as I have very limited exposure.



Therion wins. smaller, slightly more hefty so it has that feel of quality... less rattles and wobbles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (29/9/17)

Can anyone here comment on the Drone BF?


----------



## Andre (29/9/17)

+1 for the VT Inbox. Great price here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/9/17)

Quakes said:


> Can anyone here comment on the Drone BF?



It's big, it's heavy... It's awkward to squonk. It's a stay at home mod which then means u can drip instead of squonk so seemly pointless. Just my humble opinion. VT inbox or Therion 75c BF are killing it right now

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Quakes (29/9/17)

Amir said:


> It's big, it's heavy... It's awkward to squonk. It's a stay at home mod which then means u can drip instead of squonk so seemly pointless. Just my humble opinion. VT inbox or Therion 75c BF are killing it right now


Thanks man, No to drone then, don't want something too heavy. The problem is I need the Watts, Need at least 100W.


----------



## Amir (29/9/17)

Quakes said:


> Thanks man, No to drone then, don't want something too heavy. The problem is I need the Watts, Need at least 100W.



Build with ni80, use this fancy coils from the likes of @RiaanRed and @smilelykumeenit. Use single coil RDA's like the solo, armor, wasp, hadaly, flave, entheon, pulse etc etc... these coils shine at 30-40W with resistances of .5ish. After much toying and tinkering i've settled with a @RiaanRed fused clapton at .75ohm 30W in the flave and and a .3ohm alien in the solo on the Molly. The wasp and pulse has too much air for me. Gonna give the Hadaly another go next week with a .3ohm alien while waiting for the entheon to come available locally.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Quakes (29/9/17)

Amir said:


> Build with ni80, use this fancy coils from the likes of @RiaanRed and @smilelykumeenit. Use single coil RDA's like the solo, armor, wasp, hadaly, flave, entheon, pulse etc etc... these coils shine at 30-40W with resistances of .5ish. After much toying and tinkering i've settled with a @RiaanRed fused clapton at .75ohm 30W in the flave and and a .3ohm alien in the solo on the Molly. The wasp and pulse has too much air for me. Gonna give the Hadaly another go next week with a .3ohm alien while waiting for the entheon to come available locally.


I'm normally between .15 to .25ohm - I tried single coil before but that's not for me. I need to run dual coils.
So guess I will be waiting for the Capo or Fuchai.


----------



## Amir (29/9/17)

Quakes said:


> I'm normally between .15 to .25ohm - I tried single coil before but that's not for me. I need to run dual coils.
> So guess I will be waiting for the Capo or Fuchai.



I found a build that can get me through a full bottle before needing a pit stop for refill and new battery. Now i can carry around the therion comfortably and know where I stand with regards to time away from my desk


----------



## antonherbst (29/9/17)

I recomend getting a REO as your first squonk mod. Its not regulated and it hits like a baseball bat on a proper coil build. But its a REO. Nothing wrong with them. Ps i like my reo alot more than i do my regulated mods.


----------



## Jengz (29/9/17)

Deeemo! I have the Gt inbox that you are more then welcome to come and try, the dripper it comes with is utter rubbish, hated every build on the thing for some reason the flavour look and feel was not appealing to me.

Whacked on my sxk hadaly and wasp Nano and bliss, I unscrewed the bottom right bolt slightly and boom no door rattle!

But my only pet peeve with the thing is the squonk bottles, it’s too tight and of a harder plastic rather than silicone... that been said, this squonker has made me fall in love with squonkers!

I also got it from a friends cousin so didn’t buy new, but totally worth R1500 imo.

But if u not in hurry I think wait it out and check the reviews of those that should be inbound in the near future.

@antonherbst the reo is next on my list! Want another mech squonker, had the ram v1 but it was too tame, need a baseball bat in my hand

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Deeemo! I have the Gt inbox that you are more then welcome to come and try, the dripper it comes with is utter rubbish, hated every build on the thing for some reason the flavour look and feel was not appealing to me.
> 
> Whacked on my sxk hadaly and wasp Nano and bliss, I unscrewed the bottom right bolt slightly and boom no door rattle!
> 
> ...



I come into contact with a lot of people on a daily basis in my work, and most of them that i could convert to vaping has asked me about the reo as it is what i carry the most with me at this stage. I have converted about 6 people in the last month and all of them have regulated devices and commercial coils at this stage. The most common thing i get about the reo is why is it so small but hits harder and more flavorful than most regulated mod devices. My only answer to this is - it is made perfect. Nothing really that can break. and its simple to maintain. Any person that is considering a reo and willing to put in the effort to understand it and know how it works will never be disappointed with the cost of own a REO. I myself love my REO more than i do my DNA and SX board mods.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (29/9/17)

From what I've seen the new Therion 75c BF is a great choice from what is currently available in the regulated (single battery) squonk market.
Evolv DNA Chip, special 30ml 510 refill bottle, the super soft silicon squonk bottle with the air escape valve for easy filling...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (29/9/17)

I found a little gem 
YFTK SVA VW DNA 75
It runs authentic DNA 75 chip 
Uses arctic type soft Squonk bottles (which are easy to remove and fill)
No door rattles
Sold by Noonclouds (a supporting vendor on here)














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Guys..
Firstly can I just say thank you so much for all the wonderful insight into the world of squonking..knowing that there is a platform for us to share experiences, pros & cons, what to get and what not to get it great!!

Now that’s out the way.. I’m stuck between a HCigar VT Inbox and a Therion BF 75C

@Jengz let me know when I can pop in for a vape n chill and I’m probably gonna nag your brains with a whole lotta questions lol.. I have a Pulse 22 BF RDA which I absolutely love for flavor, which il probably slap onto any squonk mod as soon as I get my hands on..

Once again, I appreciate all the feedback!! @Silver how great is this thread turning out to be

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I found a little gem
> YFTK SVA VW DNA 75
> It runs authentic DNA 75 chip
> Uses arctic type soft Squonk bottles (which are easy to remove and fill)
> ...


@mc_zamo didnt you get this one??


----------



## Jengz (29/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> @mc_zamo didnt you get this one??


Ya this is saamos one...



Nadim_Paruk said:


> Guys..
> Firstly can I just say thank you so much for all the wonderful insight into the world of squonking..knowing that there is a platform for us to share experiences, pros & cons, what to get and what not to get it great!!
> 
> Now that’s out the way.. I’m stuck between a HCigar VT Inbox and a Therion BF 75C
> ...


I’m gonna tell u when I’m free whichever is hardly ever coz we must be on the grin freakin 34/7 to avoid this vape life but soonest I am, il bel you... no more Khalil maaamoooons?


----------



## DougP (29/9/17)

@nadim
The biggest downside I found with the VT inbox is two things:
1. the juice pipe is permanently fixed to the 510 pin so filling gets really messy. As you pull bottle out of pipe it scrapes juice which drips into the mod, same when u put it back 
2. The bottles are made of that hard plastic which makes them hard to squeeze and they get crack lines on them (similar bottles to the old Kangertech Dripbox) bottles. You also cannot use any third party soft silicon bottles in it. So if you need spare bottles you restricted to the Manufactorers bottle only 

The big pluses on the SVK 
1. you can remove bottle and pipe to fill so no mess
2. Third party silicon soft squeeze bottles work great in it 
3. The 510 pin is screw adjustable so any atty can fit on it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Ya this is saamos one...
> 
> 
> I’m gonna tell u when I’m free whichever is hardly ever coz we must be on the grin freakin 34/7 to avoid this vape life but soonest I am, il bel you... no more Khalil maaamoooons?


Khalil Marion still going strong bra..send me a message and we can discuss


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I found a little gem
> YFTK SVA VW DNA 75
> It runs authentic DNA 75 chip
> Uses arctic type soft Squonk bottles (which are easy to remove and fill)
> ...


Ill see your sva and raise you another sva. Awesome little DNA squonkers. Nice and compact. No frills and built nice and solid.








Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I found a little gem
> YFTK SVA VW DNA 75
> It runs authentic DNA 75 chip
> Uses arctic type soft Squonk bottles (which are easy to remove and fill)
> ...


Just checked on noonclouds but I don’t see it anywhere on their website


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Just checked on noonclouds but I don’t see it anywhere on their website



https://www.noonclouds.co.za/products/yftk-sva-75w-bottom-feeder-tc-vw-mod-clone
https://www.noonclouds.co.za/collec...punto-zero-style-bf-squonk-mechanical-box-mod
But, sold out.


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/9/17)

For build quality i would go with the therion bf for size i have to go with the vt inbox.

Im loving my vt inbox

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar (29/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> For build quality i would go with the therion bf for size i have to go with the vt inbox.
> 
> Im loving my vt inbox
> View attachment 108660


Looks great with the Hadaly. Is the VT Inbox smaller in the hand than the Therion BF?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/9/17)

Pixstar said:


> Looks great with the Hadaly. Is the VT Inbox smaller in the hand than the Therion BF?



The vt is smaller in the hand than the therion but i would say the therion feels more comfy in the hand cause its rounded at the back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (29/9/17)

I triple see you guys sva. Own inbox and a few other squonkers but prefer sva all day everyday

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (30/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm seriously considering entering the world of squonking, and would really appreciate it if you could advise me on the best regulated squonk device currently available..
> 
> ...


The best out there is the Lost Vapes squonker,(I think its called the Drone) A dual cell mod with a DNA chip and ample power.IMO of course.


----------



## kev mac (30/9/17)

blujeenz said:


> At the moment theres the VTinbox, but some have had wobbly door issues, its an 18650 75w device and I dont feel like risking R1700 for a look see.
> 
> Frankly, Im holding out for the iJoy Capo 100w 21700/20700 that should retail for around R1000.


@blujeenz ,is the Capo out yet?I assume at 100w it is dual cell and just what I've been waiting for.


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/9/17)

kev mac said:


> The best out there is the Lost Vapes squonker,(I think its called the Drone) A dual cell mod with a DNA chip and ample power.IMO of course.


But that thing is huge  its like a squonking paperweight


----------



## kev mac (30/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> But that thing is huge  its like a squonking paperweight


Yeah true,so is my Triade but it is still one of my favorite mods.Call me crazy but I like the Maxo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (30/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> But that thing is huge  its like a squonking paperweight


Yeah you have a point but so is my Triade which is one of my favorite mods.Single cell mods just don't do it for me.Too limited. Hey call me crazy but I even like the Maxo!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/9/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Thanks for the quick response everyone..
> 
> @blujeenz I've also been reading through tons of information regarding the HCigar VT Inbox, and seen quite a few vapers with wobbly door issues on their devices, and the fact that the squonk bottles arent user friendly.
> 
> @Silver if you spot something that catches your eye, please do share



@Nadim_Paruk - I got my VTInbox on Monday and I must say I'm very impressed with it and really enjoying it. I am aware of the door issue, so I just use it in such a way that it is not a problem. The door can be a non-issue. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (30/9/17)

Unfortunately the Therion BF is no more, so I'm also in the market for a new squonker 

@Blends Of Distinction @BioHAZarD @Ugi
This SVA looks pretty interesting!
It looks small and solid. DNA chip is always a win.
Any cons worth mentioning?
Is it only NoonClouds selling there? (they are out of stock)


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/9/17)

TheV said:


> Unfortunately the Therion BF is no more, so I'm also in the market for a new squonker
> 
> @Blends Of Distinction @BioHAZarD @Ugi
> This SVA looks pretty interesting!
> ...



Hi bud, personaly i would go for the vt inbox rather than the sva.
I know 2 mates that their sva give/gave them crap.
@Deckie @Scouse45

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (30/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud, personaly i would go for the vt inbox rather than the sva.
> I know 2 mates that their sva give/gave them crap.
> @Deckie @Scouse45


Thanks for the heads up and the tag 
I shall await their feedback...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (30/9/17)

kev mac said:


> @blujeenz ,is the Capo out yet?I assume at 100w it is dual cell and just what I've been waiting for.


Howzit man, the capo and fuchai both are single battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn (30/9/17)

Quakes said:


> Howzit man, the capo and fuchai both are single battery.


Capo BF single 20700/18650 Battery
Fuchai BF single 21700/20700/18650 Battery

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (30/9/17)

Single batteries work fine for me using my hadaly I like single coil. I liked my sva but the internals weren't amazing my screen didn't work great coz of the connections to the screen the wiring wasn't great. I hv a vt and like it a lot solid device. The capo and fuchai both very good and decently priced options and has battery options

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Nadim_Paruk - I got my VTInbox on Monday and I must say I'm very impressed with it and really enjoying it. I am aware of the door issue, so I just use it in such a way that it is not a problem. The door can be a non-issue.
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As someone said earlier in this thread - if your front panel is unbalanced and it irritates you, just unscrew the bottom right screw a tad. It works!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie (30/9/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the heads up and the tag
> I shall await their feedback...


The VT is better quality

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (30/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I found a little gem
> YFTK SVA VW DNA 75
> It runs authentic DNA 75 chip
> Uses arctic type soft Squonk bottles (which are easy to remove and fill)
> ...



I've had time with one of these and they're really good mods as well


----------



## kev mac (30/9/17)

Quakes said:


> Howzit man, the capo and fuchai both are single battery.


Thanks,I checked on line about the Capo and see it is a2700 battery, but I know little about them.I assume they give better life.


----------



## Jengz (1/10/17)

TheV said:


> Unfortunately the Therion BF is no more, so I'm also in the market for a new squonker
> 
> @Blends Of Distinction @BioHAZarD @Ugi
> This SVA looks pretty interesting!
> ...



Therion Bf no more? Have you sold it already dude???


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

Jengz said:


> Therion Bf no more? Have you sold it already dude???


I had an issue with the resistance reading high but the vendor can't find fault with it and suggested a partial refund. I've asked for it to be returned as I don't really want to take that kind of knock on it. I really don't want to not have one of these


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/10/17)

TheV said:


> I had an issue with the resistance reading high but the vendor can't find fault with it and suggested a partial refund. I've asked for it to be returned as I don't really want to take that kind of knock on it. I really don't want to not have one of these



Sorry to hear mate 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sorry to hear mate
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. If the vendor can find fault the fault probably lies with me. His testing was pretty thorough.
Need to get back to the good life, the reg squonk life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (1/10/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks bud. If the vendor can find fault the fault probably lies with me. His testing was pretty thorough.
> Need to get back to the good life, the reg squonk life



Or if all else fails REO squonking is the way to go @TheV

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Or if all else fails REO squonking is the way to go @TheV


Get your "filthy" Reo talk out of our regulated squonker thread! You savage  hahaha
Jy gaan my nog maak n Reo koop sien ek!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/10/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks bud. If the vendor can find fault the fault probably lies with me. His testing was pretty thorough.
> Need to get back to the good life, the reg squonk life



Wish I could get you to test the VT INBOX. I'm really very impressed - paired with the Hadaly, it is great 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Wish I could get you to test the VT INBOX. I'm really very impressed - paired with the Hadaly, it is great
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So do I bud! Maybe December

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Guys..
> Firstly can I just say thank you so much for all the wonderful insight into the world of squonking..knowing that there is a platform for us to share experiences, pros & cons, what to get and what not to get it great!!
> 
> Now that’s out the way.. I’m stuck between a HCigar VT Inbox and a Therion BF 75C
> ...



Indeed, @Nadim_Paruk , you started something great!
Am enjoying reading up on what all the folk are saying
I too want a good regulated squonker but am in no hurry. Reading this thread is brilliant.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/10/17)

Have had no issues with the sva clone. Rock solid and not limited to fixed feed tube to fill and also compatible with arctic dolphin bottles. Also quite a bit more compact than the inbox.

But i will likely also buy the inbox at some stage to play with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (1/10/17)

TheV said:


> I had an issue with the resistance reading high but the vendor can't find fault with it and suggested a partial refund. I've asked for it to be returned as I don't really want to take that kind of knock on it. I really don't want to not have one of these


That sucks! Especially for the price u pay... I’ve come to notice, devices are often like cars, sometimes u get a car that has mooooooerse problems and your friend buys the same car and it’s the best thing since vaping, devices are the same, some just give shit for no reason

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (1/10/17)

TheV
I own two of these SVA mods and have had no problems with them. 

As far as I know only Noonclouds stocks them. Problem is as soon as Morne gets them in they sold out like in 2 days.
Morne is currently away in China till the end of next week. I know he has ordered more so I suggest you watch his site,
Or even better email him if you want one 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

Jengz said:


> That sucks! Especially for the price u pay... I’ve come to notice, devices are often like cars, sometimes u get a car that has mooooooerse problems and your friend buys the same car and it’s the best thing since vaping, devices are the same, some just give shit for no reason


Thanks man. I'm hoping I get it back and manage to just deal with it. It is such a lovely device.



Blends Of Distinction said:


> TheV
> I own two of these SVA mods and have had no problems with them.
> 
> As far as I know only Noonclouds stocks them. Problem is as soon as Morne gets them in they sold out like in 2 days.
> ...


Thanks for the info and heads up bud. I really appreciate.
If I don't get the Therion back I'll definitely look at this as one of my options (currently the favorite next option).
I really want a Nova Box but that is never going to happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## kev mac (2/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Have had no issues with the sva clone. Rock solid and not limited to fixed feed tube to fill and also compatible with arctic dolphin bottles. Also quite a bit more compact than the inbox.
> 
> But i will likely also buy the inbox at some stage to play with.


Has anyone had experience with the Kanger 160 squonker?Dual battery, 160w regulated mod.It seems to be the only non DNA dual cell reg.mod available.


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/10/17)

kev mac said:


> Has anyone had experience with the Kanger 160 squonker?Dual battery, 160w regulated mod.It seems to be the only non DNA dual cell reg.mod available.


Sorry. No experience with it.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tai (2/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Have had no issues with the sva clone. Rock solid and not limited to fixed feed tube to fill and also compatible with arctic dolphin bottles. Also quite a bit more compact than the inbox.
> 
> But i will likely also buy the inbox at some stage to play with.


@BioHAZarD , ill second that bro. My SVA has been great. Internal contacts are not as well finished as the VT Inbox, but the mod itself is on another level. I enjoyed my inbox but i like the SVA more. Also the adjustable 510 lets me line up my airholes where Iwant them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (2/10/17)

kev mac said:


> Has anyone had experience with the Kanger 160 squonker?Dual battery, 160w regulated mod.It seems to be the only non DNA dual cell reg.mod available.


Hi, I used the kangertech for a week or so, a buddy of mine borrowed it to me to try out as I was quite keen on one. Awesome device but I had 3 issues with it:
1. The thing is not pocket friendly at all and rather heavy, being on my feet the whole day and running around, this was something I could not adapt to.
2. The bottom magnetic door system to take out the squonk bottle, I didn’t enjoy that much at all, although it didn’t slip off when squonking, like I’ve heard most complain about, it was just a pain.
3. The bottles were quite hard plastic, which I shouldn’t pass as a con because I have the vt inbox, but it will always be a con, not sure if they’ve changed the bottles.

Other than that, the dripbox was actually quite good, replaced the stock rda with my sxk hadaly and it was a good vape, never needed the 160w but the joys of two cell mods and their battery life was a huge pro.

Can’t say much because I had it for such a small period but that was my experience with it.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## kev mac (3/10/17)

Jengz said:


> Hi, I used the kangertech for a week or so, a buddy of mine borrowed it to me to try out as I was quite keen on one. Awesome device but I had 3 issues with it:
> 1. The thing is not pocket friendly at all and rather heavy, being on my feet the whole day and running around, this was something I could not adapt to.
> 2. The bottom magnetic door system to take out the squonk bottle, I didn’t enjoy that much at all, although it didn’t slip off when squonking, like I’ve heard most complain about, it was just a pain.
> 3. The bottles were quite hard plastic, which I shouldn’t pass as a con because I have the vt inbox, but it will always be a con, not sure if they’ve changed the bottles.
> ...


----------



## kev mac (3/10/17)

Thanks for the info.I may give this a try as it is the only non DNA squonk with dual cells and ample power.I just can't see how manufacturers aren't getting behind this void in the market.Hopefully this'll change soon.


----------



## TheV (3/10/17)

kev mac said:


> Thanks for the info.I may give this a try as it is the only non DNA squonk with dual cells and ample power.I just can't see how manufacturers aren't getting behind this void in the market.Hopefully this'll change soon.


Don't forget about the Geek Vape GBOX S100. I know @KZOR has one and seems to love it, maybe he can chime in?


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/10/17)

I think with all the buzz around squonkers, the tough decision now would be to go regulated vs mech 

Decisions decisions


----------



## TheV (3/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> I think with all the buzz around squonkers, the tough decision now would be to go regulated vs mech
> 
> Decisions decisions


I think the issue resolves itself on a personal level, for me at least 
I tried mechs and I'm not the biggest fan. For me it was worth looking for the right regulated squonker and I'm happy with what I've found.


----------



## Jengz (3/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> I think with all the buzz around squonkers, the tough decision now would be to go regulated vs mech
> 
> Decisions decisions


The new 528 customs dual 18650 mech squonker is looking mal! Looking like alles wat mal is! Looking moooooi! I’m gonna jump on that when it comes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/10/17)

Jengz said:


> The new 528 customs dual 18650 mech squonker is looking mal! Looking like alles wat mal is! Looking moooooi! I’m gonna jump on that when it comes


Thats the reason why I said ''the tough decision now would be to go regulated vs mech''

I agree the 528 customs dual 18650 mech squonker is looking great!


----------



## Ozeran (3/10/17)

Awesome thread. The Ijoy Capo 100 better be in SA before Christmas the S.O is looking for gifts and I see my next mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rayyan (3/10/17)

I have the VT Inbox and its awesome. I went for the new revised black frame version and in my opinion they have fixed the door issue (well on mine there are no problems) 

cons 
1) The SMJY supersoft bottles do fit as there is a tut on the Vaping postman. I have purchased a few (still waiting on shipping) and apparently this will solve any issues with the OG hard plastic bottle.
__
2) The atomizer is pretty bad. Do yourself favor and sell the maze immediately (you can get R200 easily) and get the SXK Hadaly or any single coil RDA 
3) Battery life will be horrendous with a dual coil setup. Build a single coil favor build and reap the benefits

Then Win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (3/10/17)

Enjoying this thread quite a bit as I am also in the market to get a regulated bf mod.
Anyone have any pictures of the SVA next to a Reo Grand perhaps? Just want to see some size comparisons as I don't really want to go much bigger than my Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/10/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Enjoying this thread quite a bit as I am also in the market to get a regulated bf mod.
> Anyone have any pictures of the SVA next to a Reo Grand perhaps? Just want to see some size comparisons as I don't really want to go much bigger than my Reo.


Vs the boxer clone. Dont have a grand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/10/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (3/10/17)

You guys are champs, thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (3/10/17)

Remember big is not always better 
I own 2 SVA regulated single battery squonkers 
Running Armor RDA’s with dual 28*2/36 ni80 fused coils, 2.5mm 4 wrap in them @ 38 watts, flavor and clouds for days 
The trick is finding that balance of volume, flavor and battery life on a single battery mod.
After lots of trial and error I have found that using a 22mm RDA you can have that perfect balance
of volume of Vape with battery life. 
The following 22mm BF RDA’s are brilliant for single battery mods 
Wasp
Solo
Hadaly
Armor
Velocity V2,V3 to name but a few 
Just further on these RDA’s 
The authentic’s are dam difficult (if not impossible) to get 
The SXK Hadaly, Solo and Armor clones work great and don’t cost a fortune (around the R350 mark) 
Wasp and velocity are also around the R350 mark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/10/17)

To every vaper seeking a regulated squonker i would sugest getting a REO. And learning to build what you personally want and then use that with a REO to arrive at vaping heaven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (3/10/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Enjoying this thread quite a bit as I am also in the market to get a regulated bf mod.
> Anyone have any pictures of the SVA next to a Reo Grand perhaps? Just want to see some size comparisons as I don't really want to go much bigger than my Reo.



I think the SVA is slightly smaller than the VT inbox as in width 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DougP (3/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> To every vaper seeking a regulated squonker i would sugest getting a REO. And learning to build what you personally want and then use that with a REO to arrive at vaping heaven.



Sorry for the dumb question but isn’t the REO a regulated/mech mod as opposed to the SVA, VT inbox which are Variable Wattage mods as they use a DNA 75 chipset and can be used in wattage/temp mode and watts can be adjusted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jengz (3/10/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but isn’t the REO a regulated/mech mod as opposed to the SVA, VT inbox which are Variable Wattage mods as they use a DNA 75 chipset and can be used in wattage/temp mode and watts can be adjusted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think he was a bit vague... I think @antonherbst meant that we should all ditch the regulated squonk life and get reos and learn how to build for mechs... am I right @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (3/10/17)

Jengz said:


> I think he was a bit vague... I think @antonherbst meant that we should all ditch the regulated squonk life and get reos and learn how to build for mechs... am I right @antonherbst



Now that makes sense 
I would luv a REO but sadly there is a limit to my budget 
I am also one of those folks that doesn’t do mech mods out of personal choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## antonherbst (3/10/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but isn’t the REO a regulated/mech mod as opposed to the SVA, VT inbox which are Variable Wattage mods as they use a DNA 75 chipset and can be used in wattage/temp mode and watts can be adjusted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



The REO is a full mechanical squonker. No electronic boards in this mod. The quality of the vape you get depends on the coil build and battery combination you use. And as the battery drains during the vape the change in vape will be tasted. But that will be minimal.

To clean this mod. I remove the battery and take it to the shower with me. Afterwards i use a hairdryer to dry the water from it. Re wick it put the battery back and vape it.


----------



## antonherbst (3/10/17)

Jengz said:


> I think he was a bit vague... I think @antonherbst meant that we should all ditch the regulated squonk life and get reos and learn how to build for mechs... am I right @antonherbst



The vague’ness was intentional. Guys i am just pulling your legs in this thread with the reo comments. They are amazing mods and i love mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Remember big is not always better
> I own 2 SVA regulated single battery squonkers
> Running Armor RDA’s with dual 28*2/36 ni80 fused coils, 2.5mm 4 wrap in them @ 38 watts, flavor and clouds for days
> The trick is finding that balance of volume, flavor and battery life on a single battery mod.
> ...



I think @Blends Of Distinction hit the nail on the head here with regard to "optimising" the coil and build for a single battery mod. In my case, I optimise the juice too. A little bit of extra nic really does pump up the performance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/10/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Now that makes sense
> I would luv a REO but sadly there is a limit to my budget
> I am also one of those folks that doesn’t do mech mods out of personal choice.
> 
> ...



Have a look at this. @Blends Of Distinction 



Darth Vaper said:


> Item for Sale :- Reo Grand LP, Cyclone (incl AFC) & RM2
> Selling Price :- R1500
> Condition :- Good (although slight leak around 510)
> Age of the item :- Not sure
> ...


----------



## DougP (3/10/17)

Dam that is cheap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (4/10/17)

TheV said:


> Don't forget about the Geek Vape GBOX S100. I know @KZOR has one and seems to love it, maybe he can chime in?


Was right up my alley but it was quickly discontinued.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheV (4/10/17)

kev mac said:


> Was right up my alley but it was quickly discontinued.


I didn't even realize this was discontinued. Thanks for the heads up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/10/17)

I found this pic that someone on Reddit posted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (6/10/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> I found this pic that someone on Reddit posted


That Lost Vape though...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JB1987 (6/10/17)

Since I got the VT Inbox beginning of July I have barely touched my other mods. Squonking really works for me and I do prefer regulated. The Pulse 22 is great on the inbox, Ni80 Fused clapton at around 0.5 at 36 Watts is simply heaven. Currently running the Dead Rabbit with dual Ni80 fused claptons at 0.4 ohms and 40 Watts, battery lasts me my full work day and flavour is great. I've also tried the Armor, Hadaly and Hussar RDAs. (a post in the classifieds should come soon )

I think nichrome works best on a single battery mod, really fast ramp up time so no unnecessary battery drain.

I'll be expanding on my squonking collection very soon

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (26/10/17)

Hi guys,

With squonking really dominating the vaping scene at the moment, I wanted to gather your views/feedback on the below 'unregulated' squonk kits available.

*Druga Squonk Kit by Augvape



*

*Athena Squonk Kit Blue by Geekvape*





Pulse BF Box Mod by Vandy Vape





*Thread title adjusted to include unregulated devices

Thanks
Nadim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (26/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> With squonking really dominating the vaping scene at the moment, I wanted to gather your views/feedback on the below 'unregulated' squonk kits available.
> 
> ...


Haven’t seen any reviews on the druga kit yet, waiting for some reviews then I’ll also make a decision on these, don’t like the switch on the pulse and many have said it causes voltage drop... so far it’s the Athena in the lead for me but that been said I haven’t personally tried any so my vote is just opinionated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (26/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> With squonking really dominating the vaping scene at the moment, I wanted to gather your views/feedback on the below 'unregulated' squonk kits available.Thanks
> Nadim



Athena FTW of those three , you get everything you need at a reasonable price (cheapest I could se retail was R1000). Would recommend it to any beginner squonker. 

I still believe the Pico Squeeze is probably the most underrated little squonker out there , I own three and love them all to bits. They are aptly named PS1 PS2 and PS3

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cliff Cheung (7/11/17)

Definitely would recommend the Athena to someone who is just starting to squonk. Flavor and cloud production is really good for every cent you spend and comes with a safety "on/off" switch. Only downside I can think of is that if you do have big paws you might pull the door off whilst squonking. Unfortunately I can't throw any 2c to the other 2 squonkers but have heard news that the Druga 22 RDA gets REALLY HOT after 3-5 pulls (depending on your build). All in all, I definitely would recommend the Athena


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/11/17)

Still haven't decided which box but order will be made in the next week or two. It's either the Lost Vape Therion bf or another Reo. Another Reo will definitely happen in the next couple of months, but I will have to send my current one in for some TLC and upgrades, meaning there will be some extra costs and times without a mod. So I'm thinking of getting the Therion as an interim mod while the Reo goes in for repairs. 

Anyone here that has the Therion bf and can give me some feedback on it from personal usage experience? I build at 0.8-1.2 ohms always, so I just want something that will last me a day with the added benefit of being able to adjust wattage if I feel like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (8/11/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Still haven't decided which box but order will be made in the next week or two. It's either the Lost Vape Therion bf or another Reo. Another Reo will definitely happen in the next couple of months, but I will have to send my current one in for some TLC and upgrades, meaning there will be some extra costs and times without a mod. So I'm thinking of getting the Therion as an interim mod while the Reo goes in for repairs.
> 
> Anyone here that has the Therion bf and can give me some feedback on it from personal usage experience? I build at 0.8-1.2 ohms always, so I just want something that will last me a day with the added benefit of being able to adjust wattage if I feel like it.



Following.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (14/11/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Still haven't decided which box but order will be made in the next week or two. It's either the Lost Vape Therion bf or another Reo. Another Reo will definitely happen in the next couple of months, but I will have to send my current one in for some TLC and upgrades, meaning there will be some extra costs and times without a mod. So I'm thinking of getting the Therion as an interim mod while the Reo goes in for repairs.
> 
> Anyone here that has the Therion bf and can give me some feedback on it from personal usage experience? I build at 0.8-1.2 ohms always, so I just want something that will last me a day with the added benefit of being able to adjust wattage if I feel like it.


Out of curiosity where are you send the reo for some TLC. Is there a REO spa somewhere?


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Out of curiosity where are you send the reo for some TLC. Is there a REO spa somewhere?


I live in Amsterdam. I think the only Reo Spa is with the man himself in the US. My current thoughts are, sending the Reo there (shipping), plus fixing it and the 510 upgrade, plus another Reo that I buy there, and some extras, and shipping back. Will easily be $300+ dollars. So like I said, the time that I'm without my device, I'd want a bf mod to keep me afloat. My other option would be to go back to normal mods, and I'm not too sure how happy I am about that idea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (15/11/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Still haven't decided which box but order will be made in the next week or two. It's either the Lost Vape Therion bf or another Reo. Another Reo will definitely happen in the next couple of months, but I will have to send my current one in for some TLC and upgrades, meaning there will be some extra costs and times without a mod. So I'm thinking of getting the Therion as an interim mod while the Reo goes in for repairs.
> 
> Anyone here that has the Therion bf and can give me some feedback on it from personal usage experience? I build at 0.8-1.2 ohms always, so I just want something that will last me a day with the added benefit of being able to adjust wattage if I feel like it.


I own a Triade so I can vouch for Lost Vapes build quality though not owning the Therion I've heard nothing but good things about it from those that do. Plus you can't knock the DNA chip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (15/11/17)

Thanks everyone. I'll order it then from Fasttech, will let you guys know when it arrives.


----------



## Jengz (16/11/17)

Anyone seen this hotcig 80w squonker from the sirs?? Looks so promising 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-rsq-80w-squonker-by-rig-mod-usa-hotcig

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/11/17)

Jengz said:


> Anyone seen this hotcig 80w squonker from the sirs?? Looks so promising
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-rsq-80w-squonker-by-rig-mod-usa-hotcig



Sorry but there is only one squonker that matters and thats a REO. 

It does look appealing but thats as far as it gets me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (17/11/17)

Jengz said:


> Anyone seen this hotcig 80w squonker from the sirs?? Looks so promising
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-rsq-80w-squonker-by-rig-mod-usa-hotcig


Was just looking at it now... Anyone purchased it and can provide some feedback on it?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/11/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Was just looking at it now... Anyone purchased it and can provide some feedback on it?



@Nadim_Paruk - I did purchase it last night, but I will only be able to lay my hands on it in December when I'm back in SA  This was a jump in good faith 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tsharks (18/11/17)

Also thinking of getting a squonker. Specifically the Athena but not sure ill get that hit i want. I have a Lost Vape Therion 166 and love it to bits!! But unsure whether a single batt would have enough power.


----------



## DougP (18/11/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Was just looking at it now... Anyone purchased it and can provide some feedback on it?



There is a separate thread here for this mod with reviews from people that have them and their experiences so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tsharks (18/11/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> There is a separate thread here for this mod with reviews from people that have them and their experiences so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks buddy where can i find this thread?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/17)

Anything from Hotcig perks up my attention and after a visit to Sir Vape today I walked away with the RSQ. Just set it up with the Hussar V1 RDA and it one pretty great regulated squonker and the price is amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (19/11/17)

Ahaaa Rob looking sweet. I been using it from Friday and battery life is very good considering it's a single cell mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/17)

Ugi said:


> Ahaaa Rob looking sweet. I been using it from Friday and battery life is very good considering it's a single cell mod



I'm still amazed at the price... and the fact that Sir Vape got them before the rest of the planet! And it seems to pretty solidly made too!

PS what are you doing up so late?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DougP (19/11/17)

Tsharks said:


> Thanks buddy where can i find this thread?



Look under “diamond supporting vendors” Sir Vape 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tom (19/11/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> With squonking really dominating the vaping scene at the moment, I wanted to gather your views/feedback on the below 'unregulated' squonk kits available.
> 
> ...


The Athena vapes great.... but! I had to return mine after a few days. Because of arcing, and then misfiring. Was not acceptable to me having to clean the contacts twice a day.

I have replaced it with the new Dotsquonk mod:









Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Caramia (19/11/17)

Tom said:


> The Athena vapes great.... but! I had to return mine after a few days. Because of arcing, and then misfiring. Was not acceptable to me having to clean the contacts twice a day.
> 
> I have replaced it with the new Dotsquonk mod:
> 
> ...


And? What is the verdict on the DotSquonk?


----------



## Tom (20/11/17)

Caramia said:


> And? What is the verdict on the DotSquonk?


So far good. The switch is definitely much better. Ordered some 20700 batteries now to increase running time, and to tweak it more towards the 0.1 ohm mark. Currently on 0.14 ohms. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/11/17)

Hi guys

Just updated this thread with a poll for 'Which regulated squonk mod you'd recommend'

Appreciate your feedback 

Nadim

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------

